# Ei-System 4115c Keyboard Replacement HELP



## thejewster (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi

I have an E-System 4115c laptop. This has also been known as Ei-System and Advent from pcworld.

I can not for the life of me remove the bloomin keyboard, Is there any kind people out their that can give me a detailed guide on how to do this.

I have tried google until I am blue in the face with no joy.

PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## jamimahdebob (Apr 13, 2006)

thejewster said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an E-System 4115c laptop. This has also been known as Ei-System and Advent from pcworld.
> 
> ...



hi. did you manage to get a solution to your keyboard problem? if not .....there is a screw under the laptop labeled kb. loosen this as much as you can and then flip the laptop and insert a thin knife into the edges of the keyboard to remove it.. 

i am looking for a keyboard... same machine! any idea where i can get 1?


----------

